# new job



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys I recently got another job cuz the sod farm wasnt doin so good. I really found a good place with nice guys who can control their mouths. Bill's Power Center, they service a ton of tractors (lawn and garden) to the smallest of equipment. I work at the service counter. billspowercenter.com is the site. I really like starring at all of these new simplicity tractors and blowers etc.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the new job. The only problem I would have if I worked there would be all the cool used tractors I would want to take home. :dazed: 

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

you said that right, i got my eyes focused on this simplicity sovereign. mmmm powerful


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like a pretty cool job. Enjoying your work is a secret to a happy life.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yes sir, oh

Bill gave me a john deere stx38 to fix up. Needs a new hood and this is the 3rd stx38 I have owned. Funny hey?


----------

